# Subforum for Personal Questions?



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2008)

quite a lot of threads in Misc Discussion are just for random questions and it would probably be useful to have a subforum just for that sort of thing.  it'd be cleaner, anyway, and likely useful to avoid repeat threads.

thoughts?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 31, 2008)

I suggested this on the old vB forums and nobody liked it. ; ; I still support the idea, of course.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the idea. 

I don't know how much I'd use it, but it sounds fine.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 31, 2008)

If they have a problem and need advice, most people just post in CC though don't they for personal things?


----------



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> If they have a problem and need advice, most people just post in CC though don't they for personal things?


... please read the thread.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 31, 2008)

Half the threads that happen to be worded as questions have good room for discussion (e.g. languages), and the rest are just kind of fun but thin on discussion threads (e.g. current clothes) and don't really need to be grouped or shoved out of the way.  We don't need another cluttery subforum; at most, I'd move the more discussion-skimpy threads to Insanity.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, you're probably right.  Might be effective to tag a lot of them something useful, though!


----------



## spaekle (Jul 31, 2008)

So I'm guessing this'd basically be like a "polls" forum that some other sites have? I don't think it's really a bad idea. Only problem I can think of is there might be some confusion on just which forum a thread would go in. I looked at Miscellaneous Discussion myself just to count how many threads would go in each board if a split was made, and there were some ("Dreams" being an example) that I had trouble categorizing. I don't think it'd be that big of a deal, though.

 Anyway, It seems like there are a decent number of both question and non-question threads so that neither forum would be left virtually empty if it were done. I think it's a pretty good idea, all things considered.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2008)

That 'dreams' thread is effectively 'what are some of your dreams' or 'what do you tend to dream', so I'd categorize it as a personal question.  But um yeah


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 31, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Might be effective to tag a lot of them something useful, though!


Here.  A few of them are borderline, but hey.  It was originally "survey", but that was ambiguous; there are some survey-ish threads that hold discussion.  There are also a few borderline threads I _didn't_ tag because even though there wasn't _much_ room for discussion, some was happening.


----------

